# Deutsche Hilfe für KIXtart gesucht



## lausbub (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier. Ich muss mit KIXtart ein Programm schreiben. Ich kenne dies aber bisher kaum. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen guten Link finde wo eine Deutsche Hilfe für KIXtart ist? Bzw. Beispielprogramme?
Vielen Dank für Euere Hilfe, Grüsse Ramón


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2004)

Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du Google auch schon bemüht hast, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass du die folgenden Seiten 

http://www.kixtart.org/
http://www.kixscripts.com/

auch kennst. Da du aber explizit deutsche Hilfeseiten suchst muss ich im Prinzip leider passen, da konnte ich (als nicht KIX'ler ?) auf die schnelle auch nichts finden.

Also wenn dir das weitergeholfen hat, bitte sehr, wenn nicht, dann ist dieser Post irgendwie als Offtopic zu betrachten


----------



## atrox87 (28. August 2009)

das sollte Ausreichen, für alle die noch immer auf der Suche sind nach Deutschen KIX anleitungen!

http://www.hb-support.de/kixtart/kix_kompendium.pdf


----------

